# [iwlwifi] No WiFi Interface shown up



## wix (Nov 15, 2022)

New to BSD. After a fresh install of GhostBSD 22.11.02 (FreeBSD 13.1) on my HP laptop with Intel WiFi chip for trials, there is no Wi-Fi interface shown up for connections. Any help would be highly appreciated!

*Hardware*


```
> pciconf -l | grep iwm
iwm0@pci0:0:20:3:        class=0x028000  rev=0x30  hdr=0x00  vendor=0x8086  device=0x9df0  subvendor=0x8086  subdevice=0x0034
```

*Configurations*

Auto-created by the installation:

In `/etc/rc.conf`

```
......
wlans_iwm0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
......
```

Also there's already a `/etc/rc.d/wpa_supplicant` script.

*Symptoms *

System boot log:

```
......
Loading kernel modules:
Autoloading module: acpi_wmi
Autoloading module: if_iwlwifi
Autoloading module: if_iwm
Autoloading module: ig4
Autoloading module: pchtherm
ifconfig: SIOCIFCREATE2 (wlan0): Device not configured
Starting Network: lo0.
lo0: flags=8049<UP, LOOPBACK, RUNNING, MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
......
```

`ifconfig -a` only shows `lo0` interface, not seeing `wlan0`

`sudo sysctl net.wlan.devices` shows nothing as: 
	
	



```
net.wlan.devices:
```
 (_not seeing any device listed after the colon_)

`sudo /etc/rc.d/netif start wlan0` shows

```
ifconfig: SIOCIFCREATE2 (wlan0): Device not configured
Starting wpa_supplicant.
/etc/rc.d/wpa_supplicant: WARNING: failed to start wpa_supplicant
Starting Network: wlan0.
ifconfig: interface wlan0 does not exist
```

`sudo kldload if_iwlwifi` shows

```
kldload: can't load if_iwlwifi: module already loaded or in kernel
```

`sudo kldstat` shows

```
......
18    1  0xffffffff85748000     880c8  if_iwlwifi.ko
19    1  0xffffffff857d1000     17310  if_iwm.ko
......
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 15, 2022)

wix said:


> After a fresh install of GhostBSD 22.11.02


GhostBSD is not supported here.

GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

